# White dipped eco wheels on imperial blue.



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I decided I wanted to plasti dip my eco wheels white on my imperial blue metallic Cruze. I did the first 2 coats (about 1 can) in black since my local Lowes only had 3 cans of white left. 4 cans in I really really dig the white on blue. What do you guys think?

Not the best pictures but best I could do tonight.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow they look really clean and I love the look it gives! Great job!


----------



## CruzeEco96 (Oct 25, 2012)

Wow nice man. Definitely makes the wheels stick out on the blue. And i didn't know lowes carried plasti dip. lol


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

trevor_geiger said:


> Wow they look really clean and I love the look it gives! Great job!


Thanks man!



CruzeEco96 said:


> Wow nice man. Definitely makes the wheels stick out on the blue. And i didn't know lowes carried plasti dip. lol


Thanks! I knew they had black, and I checked on a whim for white and saw the label but no product. Third Lowes had 3 left when they were supposed to have 10 so it must sell really good.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Even though I do really like polished wheels, I like the white on blue took! Looks good!


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Even though I do really like polished wheels, I like the white on blue took! Looks good!


Thanks! I'm right there with you. I really like them stock, but I'm sick of every other eco in town having the exact same rims as me. At least this will set it apart.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

How well is it sticking to your rim? If I kick your rim with my shoe, will it peel off?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

JayZee said:


> How well is it sticking to your rim? If I kick your rim with my shoe, will it peel off?


Mine hasn't yet and I pressure wash mine

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

That looks sick man, I've always wanted to see someone with your color do this. Now get some spacers for a little poke, and a rally look lol.


----------

